# Cold War - Minnesota WCCO Radio Civil Defense Recording (1961)



## syscom3 (Dec 23, 2011)

How many of the older members of this forum remember CONELRAD? Was there something similar in Europe or Australia?

http://www.radiotapes.com/WCCO/WCCO-AM_Civil_Defense_1961.mp3


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 23, 2011)

That's wild. I still remember doing nuclear attack drills in school.


----------

